# Vektorgrafik einer Feuerwehr



## Harzteufel (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich hoffe auch diesmal auf eure Hilfe...
Ich bräuchte eine Feuerwehr, am Besten Typ Mercedes Benz, als Vektorgrafik. Weiß jemand, wo ich so etwas herbekomme, vielleicht aus der Dingbat-Font? Soll ne Shirt-Beflockung werden und ich hab bei Google nix passendes gefunden :-(

MfG Harzteufel


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
also ich finde bei google genug Feuerwehrwagen von Benz unter google. Und Nachzeichnen ist eigentlich nicht so wirklich schwer. Wenn du wissen wilst wie man ein Bild in eine Vektorgrafik umwandelst kannst du mal die Suche kontaktieren da wurde, unter anderem auch von mir schon eine ganze Menge zu geschrieben.

Viele Grüße

Ps: Bei Freehand und Coreldraw war zumindest früher immer eine recht ansehnliche Clipartsammlung dabei.


----------

